# όλα και τα παντα



## ~ceLine~

Γεια σας ..! 


I was listening a song which name is "όλα ή τίποτα"  (M.Χατζιγιάννης)  ..
I asked to a friend what does 'ola' means and he said " everything " .. So --> it's 'everything or nothing' ..


..but when you say "eisai ta panta gia (e)mena" 'ta panta' also  means "eveything" .. I asked it to same friend and he said 'ta panta' means 'forever' .. I'm confused. He said that I'm right & it means "You mean everything to me" but if so why we didn't use "ola" ..


I hope that you can help me ..

Thank you.


----------



## Χριστινα

Hi ~ceLine~

I would say that "όλα" means "everything", "τα πάντα" means "forever" -so "όλα ή τίποτα" means "everything or nothing" and "είσαι τα πάντα για (ε)μένα" means "you're mine forever"... but then again, I'm learning just like you. 

 Χριστίνα


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank you very much ..!  So I think that my friend couldn't explain well, because he said that "είσαι τα πάντα για (ε)μένα" means 'you mean everything to me" ..

Ahh  .. 


Ευχαριστώ πάλι ..!


----------



## Χριστινα

Hi ~ceLine~

Αs I said, you should get it confirmed with one of the natives of Greek as I'm not entirely sure. Just before you tell your friend, he or she is wrong ...

 Χριστίνα


----------



## ~ceLine~

My friend is Greek .. [%100 ] ..but I think so that he doesn't know English well .. Ah, no problem at all .! Your way looks like better  ..

Thank you  ..!!


----------



## tekilaroumi

Hi! Celine your friend knows English, because "you mean everything to me"= "είσαι τα πάντα για 'μένα".
Forever= για πάντα


----------



## Χριστινα

Hi both of you,

Now *I'm* the one who's confused 



> you mean everything to me"= "είσαι τα πάντα για 'μένα".
> Forever= για πάντα


 
isn't there a contradiction here or what??

 Χριστίνα


----------



## ~ceLine~

Exactely, I didn't understand well  ..


----------



## tekilaroumi

Well, I will try to explain it in a different way. If I say "you 'll be everything to me for ever", "everythig" is a noun and "for ever" is an adverb which means "for a life", so in greek the phrase means "θα είσαι τα πάντα για 'μένα *για πάντα= για μια ζωή*".


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

Just to add to tekilaroumi's explanation, I'd say that there are two words here: πάντα, the plural of παν, meaning "everything" and πάντα meaning "always, ever."

In the phrase τα πάντα it's always (maybe not always, but close enough) the first πάντα, while without the article (as in για πάντα), it's the second πάντα.


----------



## ~ceLine~

Aww, that's ok now ..!

Thanks for explaining & of course for the patience  ..

Thank youuuuu ..!!


----------



## tekilaroumi

You are mine forever= είσαι δικός μου για πάντα


----------



## Χριστινα

Thank you both for your explanations


----------



## jaxlarus

~ceLine~ said:


> I was listening a song which name is "όλα ή τίποτα"  (M.Χατζιγιάννης)



If you want a full translation of the particular song, you'll find one here:

www . stixoi . info/stixoi.php?info=Translations&act=details&t_id=2528
(remove blanks before and after dots, I'm not yet allowed to post URLs to other sites)


 It's not a perfect one, but you'll get the point of it...
There are many other songs translated into Turkish, if you're interested 

 Kıbrıs’tan yürekten selamlar!


----------



## ~ceLine~

Oh thank you very much to everybody ..!!

jaxiarus it is super ..! Thank you ..!!


----------

